# creaking in steering column



## Michelle3499 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a four month old 2015 Rogue and it has a "ratchety" creak in the steering column, and a lot of clunking on turns. I took it in and they replaced a faulty part...think they said it was the "bushings", which seems to have taken care of the knocking and clunking sounds from under the car, but it is still making the ratchety sound in the steering column when I drove it home. The sound is reasonably soft, and is sort of a tick-tick-tick as I turn the steering wheel either right or left. Seems worse in cold, but is happening in super hot weather too. Is there something specific I should be asking them to check/change? Other forums seem to have this same problem on previous models of this vehicle, but no one ever seems to have a post that solved the issue. Living with this sound for the next 7-10 years might actually drive me crazy. Suggestions?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

Under warranty... take it back to the dealer. Try different dealer... it's not suppose to do that.


----------



## Michelle3499 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm hoping that someone who has already had this problem and had it fixed could tell us what the issue was and what to ask the dealer to look for. Thanks!


----------

